# Plastic vs. Steel Guide Rod



## specgrade

My M9 has a plastiic guide rod and my 92 Compact L has a steel guide rod. 
What are the pros and or cons to each?


----------



## Craigh

specgrade said:


> My M9 has a plastiic guide rod and my 92 Compact L has a steel guide rod.
> What are the pros and or cons to each?


In reality, I personally don't think it matters one whit. On the other hand, I'd probably swap it to metal, purely because I'd want to. I often change out MIM or plastic parts, but I really don't think it matters. After-all, I bought into the idea of plastic frames on a lot of my handguns.


----------



## pblanc

There has been a lot of talk whether polymer guide rods are better or worse than steel ones and I think it is mostly idle speculation. Proponents of polymer rods say that apart from being cheaper and lighter, they will flex rather than bend and possibly bind the recoil spring. Proponents of steel guide rods say that polymer rods will very occasionally break, and the heavier steel guide rod lessens muzzle rise during recoil slightly.

IMO either work fine. I have switched out polymer rods for steel guide rods on several pistols including two Berettas, but it was really just for cosmetics and for something to do.


----------



## Tip

Pros: they both work.

Cons: they both work, so folks will argue about which is better.


----------



## specgrade

Does the plastic one hold the oil better?
Does the steel one reduce felt recoil?
Why did Beretta not stick to one or the other?


----------



## pblanc

When I replaced the polymer recoil spring guide rod in my Beretta 92FS with a steel rod from Beretta USA, I certainly couldn't appreciate any difference in perceived recoil. The Beretta 92/M9 is a big and fairly heavy pistol anyway, so the perceived recoil is not very great even when shooting +P loads.


----------



## Shipwreck

Plastic one requires no lube, if you do not want to put any. It also allows sand particles and other particles to not bind the spring.

Years ago, I would change them to metal. Now, I do not worry about it. I leave the polymer guiderod "as is" in all my Beretta 92 variants


----------



## Cannon

Amazing for me both work fine my CZ 75BD is metal but my Taurus PT-111 G2 is polymer, but some feel the G2 polymer guide rod is bad and would be better if it were metal... after over 2,000rds down the pipe my feelings are simple. If it ain't broke don't fix it!


----------



## denner

Steel guiderods last longer than plastic and are less prone to breakage. Most competitive shooters use steel guiderods for a reason.

Because plastic guiderods are generally captive and replaced as one unit every 3000 to 5000 rounds longevity is generally not an issue and plastic is lighter than steel.

I prefer the option of changing recoil spring weights if desired.

I own a PX4 and have no desire to change the guide rod to steel, I own a couple of 92's and have no deisre to change the guide rods to plastic. 

I own a Glock 22 gen 3 changed from a plastic guide rod to a steel with a 20 pound flat recoil spring if that helps.


----------



## desertman

denner said:


> Steel guiderods last longer than plastic and are less prone to breakage. Most competitive shooters use steel guiderods for a reason.
> 
> Because plastic guiderods are generally captive and replaced as one unit every 3000 to 5000 rounds longevity is generally not an issue and plastic is lighter than steel.
> 
> I prefer the option of changing recoil spring weights if desired.
> 
> I own a PX4 and have no desire to change the guide rod to steel, I own a couple of 92's and have no deisre to change the guide rods to plastic.
> 
> *I own a Glock 22 gen 3 changed from a plastic guide rod to a steel with a 20 pound flat recoil spring if that helps.*


Wolff (Gunsprings) makes a nice non captive guide rod unit for Glocks and Kahr MK-40 and MK-9. These things are great! The allow you to change recoil spring weights or replacement springs without having to buy a captive spring assembly. I only wish they had them for other makes.


----------



## italbrit

Beretta replaced the steel recoil rod for a polymer one for a reason , sure the steel one looks good but only if you keep on staring at it while the gun is taken apart , but the steel rod will crack the locking block, damage the frame and weaken the spring , I know I don't need those problems , I discussed the subject with a Beretta's technician in northern Italy and that made sense ,that's why I'm desperately looking for a spare polymer recoil guide , but I don't seem to be able to find one ,but the stainless steel ones are scattered all over because people are obsessed with the stainless steel ones ,No we don't know more than Beretta does about their own guns, after all the've only been in business for over 600 years


----------



## ferntree

Will be installing a Wilson Combat fluted steel one, because I don't like plastic guns. Apparently the fluted plastic one was designed that way so sand and crud would not gunk it up in the desert.


----------



## Shipwreck

ferntree said:


> Will be installing a Wilson Combat fluted steel one, because I don't like plastic guns. Apparently the fluted plastic one was designed that way so sand and crud would not gunk it up in the desert.


Yep, that is what they say.


----------



## Jeb Stuart

I have been shooting Pocket guns for years. Back when I went through a number of LCP's, the plastic guide rods took a beating. I replaced them with steel and never a problem. I later purchased a Pico and of course it is shipped with a steel guide rod. And that gun keeps on running and running. 
I now use nothing but steel guide rods. Khar's plastic wear out, Beretta Nano, etc. Now the Carry is Steel. There is a reason. Kahr and Beretta, I now buy steel.


----------



## denner

italbrit said:


> Beretta replaced the steel recoil rod for a polymer one for a reason


Well, actually there is more than one, it saves a lot, a lot of $$$$$$$$$$$. Fine Beretta steel or plastic? To boot, I don't see any mass exodus from pro competitors from steel to plastic?


----------



## italbrit

Jeb Stuart said:


> I have been shooting Pocket guns for years. Back when I went through a number of LCP's, the plastic guide rods took a beating. I replaced them with steel and never a problem. I later purchased a Pico and of course it is shipped with a steel guide rod. And that gun keeps on running and running.
> I now use nothing but steel guide rods. Khar's plastic wear out, Beretta Nano, etc. Now the Carry is Steel. There is a reason. Kahr and Beretta, I now buy steel.


Hi Jeb your post is very encouraging as I'm trying to replace my polymer guide rod and the recoil spring on my Beretta 92 FS , I've found a set online it comes in a blue package with steel rod and a recoil spring but there's no indication as of the weight of that spring on the package ,it says made in Italy and it's a Beretta brand I want to make sure it's a 13 # one , I made numerous calls to no avail, you appear to be pretty knowledgeable about this stuff ,are you by any chance familiar with this particular kit ? The part # is Beretta E00189. thanks


----------



## Jeb Stuart

I do not have the 92 FS but believe they are all #13. You can also get them from Wolf, Mccarbo, Midwest etc. It appears the Beretta call center is shut down. I know the repair facility is. Good luck and congrats on a great gun.
https://www.mcarbo.com/beretta-92fs-/-m9-stainless-steel-guide-rod.aspx


----------



## Babbalou1956

It was recommended that I replace my plastic guide rod with a steel one when I got a stiffer (22 pound) recoil spring for my SIG P290 RS 9mm from Galloway Precision. Their statement was "We highly suggest our Stainless Steel Guide Rod with this as the plastic rod won't stand the higher rate for long." Would I have done it otherwise? Maybe. Plastic ones rarely break but in my 63 years I've learned that Murphy's Law usually happens at the worst times. It's a gun I often carry. At the gun range I'd bet plastic ones will last longer than I will.


----------



## Jeb Stuart

I use the Galloway Recoil springs on my Nano's. Great quality. I have over 12,000 rds through one of them. I have the 14.16,18 and 20. The gun actually does best with the 20lb. Extremely low recoil in these guns.

Do not know if I receive a bad one, or my sonic cleaner did this, but here is a OEM recoil spring guide rod that split.










Here are Gallaway









Gallaway striker guide


----------



## Usafammo3

pblanc said:


> There has been a lot of talk whether polymer guide rods are better or worse than steel ones and I think it is mostly idle speculation. Proponents of polymer rods say that apart from being cheaper and lighter, they will flex rather than bend and possibly bind the recoil spring. Proponents of steel guide rods say that polymer rods will very occasionally break, and the heavier steel guide rod lessens muzzle rise during recoil slightly.
> 
> IMO either work fine. I have switched out polymer rods for steel guide rods on several pistols including two Berettas, but it was really just for cosmetics and for something to do.


+1


----------



## PanheadsForever

specgrade said:


> My M9 has a plastiic guide rod and my 92 Compact L has a steel guide rod.
> What are the pros and or cons to each?


Was your Compact L made in Italy ?? Mine was and it had metal trigger also.


----------



## Shipwreck

They don't make polymer guiderods for the compacts. They still use the original, metal designs.


----------



## PanheadsForever

LOVE my compact L


----------



## Usafammo3

I own/shoot 92s with both and have never noticed any difference in the way they shoot.


----------



## Soarin1

Usafammo3 said:


> I own/shoot 92s with both and have never noticed any difference in the way they shoot.


No, it's negligible. Steel just gives one piece of mind. On a CZ 75 Compact however, I was told by CZ not to use steel as it will beat up the alloy frame internally. Maybe thats why troops keep a backup piece like a snub revolver. Always goes bang ...

Sent from my SM-T567V using Tapatalk


----------



## Usafammo3

One of my 92s got alot more accurate when I put a lasermax guide rod in place of the plastic one...not sure why..lol


----------



## PanheadsForever

Usafammo3 said:


> One of my 92s got alot more accurate when I put a lasermax guide rod in place of the plastic one...not sure why..lol


The mind does strange things.


----------



## SmartA

My FiveseveN came with a steel guide rod


----------



## LostinTexas

Tip said:


> Pros: they both work.
> 
> Cons: they both work, so folks will argue about which is better.


^This^
I have a Glock with the factory replacements rod. It has had several, over the years, and all have functioned flawless until the end of life.
I have another one that has an uncaptured SS guide rod that came with it, second hand, and it has functioned through several springs to the end of their life without fail. I don't know that one is smoother than the other.
There are some that end up failing, but that is the individual rod, not because of the material, theoretically.


----------



## Soarin1

Thought: on a Beretta 92 & on CZ alloy frame pistols leave the plastic guide rod in there. Per CZ, the steel rod will damage the inside of frame over time without at least a buffer to ease the force of recoil and prevent frame wear.
All steel pistols can take it and polymer- framed ones may not see same wear marks. A HK P30 I owned had a plastic collar around the guide rod spring! Nice. Wilson Combat sells those for Berettas for a few bucks and one is enough on a 92FS etc. IMO


Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

